# A good intelligent fish for a 56 column tank.



## ShakeyOlive (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello everyone I just started this account if only to ask this question(because I normally lurk hard). And I have done lots of research on the subject but I keep getting stumped and hope you guys could help me out with this. I am looking to start a aquarium with a cichlid that is very personable and intelligent preferably new world(unless you can convince me on a african) and I only really need to have it and maybe some dithers I don't really care for hoards of africans. I have looked at a lot of options and I know a 56 isnt really big enough for a oscar and I am wanting to save that until I live on my own I do like green terrors but I really dislike "koks" and I thought of a jack dempsey but I hear they are really shy and I want to avoid that... And lastly convicts aren't as colorful as I would like and red devils just look like super goldfish to me. :lol: I would just like some nice suggestions before I start my first cichlid tank.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What are the dimensions of the 56 column tank?


----------



## ShakeyOlive (Jan 3, 2014)

30" W x 18" D x 24" H. I am actually pretty flexible on this as in I haven't gotten the tank yet. But the thing is I have to stay under a certain size so I could get a classic 55 gallon if you guys think its better.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

A standard 55G would definitely be better for most cichlids over a 56G column tank.


----------



## ShakeyOlive (Jan 3, 2014)

Alright thanks for that detail. Probably another case of "don't listen to the people at petsmart". :?


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Tall.. not so good... long much better...

You could do firemouths or at least one of the similar species, I have Thoricthys Malcupinnis (or Ellioti) and lots of colour. You could do a pair in that tank(55g standard) easily.


----------



## Nate821 (May 26, 2013)

I suggest an Oscar I have one in a 55 gallon classic tank the only problem is that when he gets realy big he may have a little trouble turning around but 55 gallons will be okay for one Oscar alone, they can learn to do tricks and actually recognize their owner.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Nate821 said:


> I suggest an Oscar I have one in a 55 gallon classic tank the only problem is that when he gets realy big he may have a little trouble turning around but 55 gallons will be okay for one Oscar alone, they can learn to do tricks and actually recognize their owner.


I don't


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

As others have suggested, definitely get a standard 55gal over a column tank; a 75gal would be even better.

I personally would not recommend keeping an Oscar in anything smaller than a 75gal. There are plenty of other species to choose from that are better suited for a 55gal.

Check out the 55gal stocking suggestions in the library for some ideas here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php


----------



## testtube (Jan 23, 2014)

ShakeyOlive said:


> Hello everyone I just started this account if only to ask this question(because I normally lurk hard). And I have done lots of research on the subject but I keep getting stumped and hope you guys could help me out with this. I am looking to start a aquarium with a cichlid that is very personable and intelligent preferably new world(unless you can convince me on a african) and I only really need to have it and maybe some dithers I don't really care for hoards of africans. I have looked at a lot of options and I know a 56 isnt really big enough for a oscar and I am wanting to save that until I live on my own I do like green terrors but I really dislike "koks" and I thought of a jack dempsey but I hear they are really shy and I want to avoid that... And lastly convicts aren't as colorful as I would like and red devils just look like super goldfish to me. :lol: I would just like some nice suggestions before I start my first cichlid tank.


I think a good choice would be a severum. They are like little puppy dogs.  And will follow you around the tank when you walk by. 
I am looking to start a aquarium with a cichlid that is very personable and intelligent preferably new world(unless you can convince me on a african) and I only really need to have it and maybe some dithers 
The oscar I think would get too big for the tank. and once they get bigger can be quit belligerent  toward other fish. I have kept a firemouth with a severum without too much problem.  Stay away from convicts.  For their size they are the most aggresive fish out there. I have heard about some people keeping convicts with oscars twice their size if you want to go thar route.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Why don't you set up a tank of yellow labs and demasoni? Or a saulosi species tank?

Mbuna are very active, colorful cichlids. They recognize you and come running to the glass hoping for food every time they see you. They're also very hardy and easy to keep, aquascape for, feed, etc.


----------



## testtube (Jan 23, 2014)

pablo111 said:


> Why don't you set up a tank of yellow labs and demasoni? Or a saulosi species tank?
> 
> Mbuna are very active, colorful cichlids. They recognize you and come running to the glass hoping for food every time they see you. They're also very hardy and easy to keep, aquascape for, feed, etc.


Pablo brings up a good point. If you've never kept african mbuna's you woe it to yourself to try.  Their colors rival salt water tropical hamlets, and they are easier to care for.  I have had people think my mbuna tank was a tropical salt water tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

30" x 18" is not ideal for mbuna...a species tank for Saulosi or yellow labs could work but I would not do Demasoni in anything less than 36" long.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

I think he's decided to go with a 4ft 55 gallon hasn't he? That's the only reason I suggested Mbuna.


----------

